# Any ideas for night hunting setup?



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Been really getting into night hunting with the bow lately. Targeting mainly hogs, *****, etc. I have a feeder light and a stabilizer light. Both work great. My question is does anyone have advice on making my peep sight easier to see and line up? I got it done last weekend on a ****. But i really had to focus on the peep. I have a small LED to light up my Spott Hog pins perfectly. Maybe paint some glow in the dark paint on the peep? But then you'd have to charge it somehow to make it glow right? Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

White paint ring?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If your peeps lined up properly you should not have to focus on it, try this, close your eyes, draw your bow n anchor, then open your eye, you SHOULD be lookn thru the hole at your pins without having to move your head, if not >I< would adjust. If your worried of your string twist causing your peep hole not to line up you can wrap dental floss a cpl of wraps around your nocking pt causeing a tite fit, just line peephole up before nockarrow. The only thing you should have to look for is what pin your gonna use....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Good advice WW


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

It is in like when I draw back, however i guess I just like the re-assurance of knowing where it's at. Also, being kind of a perfectionist, I like to make sure the sight ring and peep and exactly in line. I may mess around with a few ideas and give some feedback as to how they work


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I had the same problem when I first started night hunting. I got a string splitter and never had a problem since!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Your a pitcher and you realize the importance of 'muscle memory' same with shooting a bow. I know you have thrown at a target with your eyes closed....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Another thing I think is a must for low lite or no lite is keeping both eyes open, if you don't use 2 you have no idea what your missing. Look at any pro shooting a target or animal, I dought you will find any with 1 eye closed. I learned this the hard way, I had to pass a 140-150 class deer at daylite, I could not focus on peep, deer, n pins at the same time, when I had one the others disappeared, he was at 17 yrds and I watched him walk off stopping again at 25. Both eyes will let you see your arrow flite better....WW


----------



## CWB (Jul 3, 2008)

*Night light*

Tree stand light at bass pro, cost $45 staps to tree or post has red and green light and has a remote. Works great, I use it all the time.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

A large peep sight, 1/4" helps.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i've got a green flash light that is good enough to rifle hunt with at 150 yards. i use an AR flash light mount and mount that to my bow on the Delta Rail Stabilizer by Tactical Archery systems. its quick, solid and works great. the green light seems to work better than a red light. i'm not sure why but try it!


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have both a feeder light and a stabilizer light. Seeing the target or my pins is not the problem. I was hoping there was an easy way for me to easily see my peep sight as if I were shooting in daylight. To make it glow in the night or something. I do have a larger peep I can put on however it is less accurate for day time hunting, as my current peep aligns perfectly with the ring around my pins. A larger peep will not, and therefore it will be harder to keep consistent. And I do not care to switch back and forth. Besides in daylight I shoot 2" groups at 30yds. Why switch peeps? I looked at the string splitters. And they do look very interesting. Which one did you go with?


----------

